# Converting Loran numbers to GPS?



## Pointpuller (Apr 5, 2018)

Ive been out of the game since Loran towers were discontinued but still have all my numbers.  Thinking about getting back in to bottom fishing.  Anybody know how to convert my old loran numbers to gps?
Thanks


----------



## jugislandrelic (Apr 5, 2018)

Andren software is the best. You will need offset numbers. (known loran and GPS numbers) for it to be accurate.   
What area are you fishing?  
Checked one this past Monday we converted and we were 15 feet off.  Not all of them are that close.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 5, 2018)

The noaa tool is good as well https://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/loranconv/latlonarea.pl


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 6, 2018)

Aucilla to Carrabelle is where my old stuff is.
doomtrpr I can't figure that site out.  Ive tried a couple of times over the last couple of weeks with no luck.  No directions for that site that I've found.  
Thanks for yalls help.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Apr 6, 2018)

You can send them to Andren and he will convert them for a small fee.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 6, 2018)

I saw that from there site you recommended.  Sounds like $30 and they will convert as many as you have if they are able to copy and paste them from an electronic file.  Thats a good deal but then they have your numbers to use or sell which makes it not a good deal.  Looks like their software is about $100 and no one would have access to the numbers?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll convert them if you want or pm me if you want help with the noaa site. Points won't do me any good anymore, I'm moving to Missouri.


----------

